# My Little Boy!!!



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

This is my new updated picture of my lil' four week old boy! 4 weeks to go and counting the weeks, days, hours, minutes, seconds......... :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a cutie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning x 


Jeanie x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

what a cutie.....
the time will fly by


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a cuties! Where is he from?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What names do you like??


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks a lot like Biscuit did at that age! Is he apricot or apricot/cream. He's lovely!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He's gorgeous  Any names in mind yet? Or still no clue?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So sweet!!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all.... I have a few names ... Jarvis (cocker lol) Hendrix... Lennon... I am head of indie/alt for an online music mag hense the music inspired names  

I have him from a lovely home breeder. Mum is a red and white cocker the colour is actually called lemon?? (her second litter, and last, her first was a litter of cockers). I have waited nearly two years and found him in Northamptonshire. His dad is a chocolate min-poodle. He is apricot/cream. The breeder had another elderly dog and is also a childminder, she is crate training and toilet training (as much as manageable!!) and socialising. I went to see him last week. 

Its literally killing me waiting however I move to a new house in two weeks so he arrives two weeks after when we are settled. 

He is going to have so much fun... I have a horse and we have an agility set up at our yard which he will be going to :-D. Only snag.. I work 4-5 mornings a week in a pre-school... leaving him for 3-4 hours :-( but will tire him out before and going to look into someone who may be able to pop in between. 

Does anyone else leave their dog for that long? I know puppies find it harder... 

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds brilliant  I like Jarvis  Do you think someone would go in to check on him and let him out to go to the toilet when you're gone? At least for the first month or so until he's settled in, after that he should be okay for a few hours in the morning x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Our pup is nearly 15 weeks and we can leave him for 3 hours. We started off with shorter spells and built it up over the last few weeks.

Your puppy looks gorgeous love the name Jarvis x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

zed said:


> Thank you all.... I have a few names ... Jarvis (cocker lol) Hendrix... Lennon... I am head of indie/alt for an online music mag hense the music inspired names
> 
> I have him from a lovely home breeder. Mum is a red and white cocker the colour is actually called lemon?? (her second litter, and last, her first was a litter of cockers). I have waited nearly two years and found him in Northamptonshire. His dad is a chocolate min-poodle. He is apricot/cream. The breeder had another elderly dog and is also a childminder, she is crate training and toilet training (as much as manageable!!) and socialising. I went to see him last week.
> 
> ...


Your breeder sounds perfect 

I was interested to hear that Anna can leave Rufus for three hours... that's reassuring. Not that we plan to do it often but you have to carry on your every day life


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucky I am off for Easter for Two weeks a week after I get him although will 'pop out' for an hour each day so as he doesnt get used to the attention 24/7 then left when I go back to work. Thats also what is good about my job as it is term time only. 

I am going to leave a puppy training pad in his crate, mixed opinions I know but I wouldn't want him to hold himself at such a young age. 

I am more nervous about getting him than before I had my son!! (who is now 8!) eeeek !!! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Tell me about the nerves! I've just posted about the nerves and last minute doubts! 

We get Saffi home on Tuesday and we're taking a week off work. We then have a family member staying with us until she's 12 weeks old and ready to be let out. She'll then go to daycare whilst we're at work...


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

ohhh I love the daycare idea!!! It is only natural to have doubts and concerns... its a huge change to our lives... my main concern is the crying at night :-( can I resist picking him up out of his crate and bringing him to my bed??.... I must resist... I must! although I hope my new neighbours will understand if they hear him... oops! our house is a semi but we are halls ajoining so shouldnt be too bad, right?? ;-)x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, I like you 'you must resist'. We were weak second time round, a week & a half of howling and we just felt awful, so we let her come up & sleep in the bedrooms like Izzie does & she's been perfect! But yes try & resist  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Zoe your puppy looks gorgeous .. and your breeder sounds very caring too ... well raised puppies do settle in quicker to their forever homes .. 

There may be a professional dog walker or doggy day care in your area which will be great for puppy, for when you are at work 3-4 hours. 

Stop worrying  your puppy may rock your world for a few weeks but in the very best way  its all good fun ...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous pup - love all the names you have chosen


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

zed said:


> ohhh I love the daycare idea!!! It is only natural to have doubts and concerns... its a huge change to our lives... my main concern is the crying at night :-( can I resist picking him up out of his crate and bringing him to my bed??.... I must resist... I must! although I hope my new neighbours will understand if they hear him... oops! our house is a semi but we are halls ajoining so shouldnt be too bad, right?? ;-)x


Daycare is a necessity for us as we leave the house at 8am and get back at 6pm. Still feel weird about the prospect of leaving Saffi in someone else's care though 

From what I've read the crying won't last as long if yoy DON'T go to them so even if you're messaging us from the bedroom with earplugs in you have to resist


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all  I know of a dog walker so will call her tomorrow  xx

PS.... Lennon or Jarvis seems to be the general consensus... I am unsure which to chose :-/


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Jarvis... I just shouted them both and it is easier than Lennon (cats are a bit startled though :laugh


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jarvis....cute!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol Turi you are so funny although I did the same shouting it out... My hamster was non fussed but I will take your cats opinion into consideration  x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I like Jarvis too! I think if you can get someone to come in for an hour or two on your first week then take your two weeks off then your pup should be ok to be left a few hours by then. Regarding crate on a night - if that's where he is going to sleep then use your pad and ignore any crying ( we only had Billy cry for 3 nights for an hour or so at the beginning and around 5am), then he just settled from 10 - 7am so remain consistent.
Good luck
H x


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

He looks so lovely and love the name Jarvis! Deefer had very similar features at the same age. 

About leaving puppy - I work three days a week but we timed getting a puppy whilst one of my kids was on study leave. This was a nice gentle break in to being left and he soon realised we were going but coming back. For a long while I would tiptoe around the house and look through the back door - on the way out I would see him sniff the door and then climb into his crate! - when coming back - I would look through the door and just see a tail where he was asleep and crashed out. The only down side to leaving him is the evenings are manic! He does not rest in anyway and needs lots of attention (but that is why we got him so not complaining!) My husband is between jobs at the moment so has been home a lot. Deefer sometimes give us the "can you all go out so I can rest look!" i seriously think that as he got used to being left for a few hours so early that this is his "normality".

Good luck with your puppy! They grow fast (hope you have a good camera  I seriously have more dog photos than ones of the kids!)

Sue


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahh thank you for the advice... I shall persist... and also have a sneaky peek when leaving him  I will be getting a professional to pop in to play with him (have found quite a few in my area) so will have peace of mind for the week before easter holidays  x

PS I have a fantastic Canon camera.... I shall be purchasing more memory flash cards!! :-D


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

It has to be Jarvis then you can spend ages explaining the name to the less informed! Should be fine if someone can pop in to let him out for the first few weeks. They will adapt to how it is going to be. Your son will be brilliant with him as he will be smaller and less threatening than Hattie! Look forward to meeting him in the spring.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahh thanks Sue  we are now calling him Jarvis and have informed his Breeder so all good ... Jude is so excited. 

Definitely see you in Spring for a Cockapoo meet x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

he is gorgeous, I love the name Jarvis (did consider Ziggy myself - bit of a Bowie fan), breeder sounds fab, haven't heard of any in Northants (in Leics myself)- would have been good for me as a childminder myself and wondering how I will cope!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

What a handsome little chap, like the name Jarvis


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha I thought of Ziggy too  for the same reasons... She is a lovely breeder and keeping me updated on all his goings on. I think with regards to childminding as long as you can partition them away from each other when you are out of sight then all will be fine. She has a cocker and an older dog and they have a pantry area with a child gate (to keep the dog in not the children!!) She has quite a big house though. 

I work in a pre-school and deal with a lot of childminders some of which have dogs and see no problems ..... children, puppies all the same in my eyes ;-) x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Zoe, yes I've got a baby gate and will leave pup in separate room with organized play times with kids, when he is a little older I can take him on the school and pre-school runs, though I guess I had better plan a lot longer than the usual journey time!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

*All the same!*



zed said:


> Ha I thought of Ziggy too  for the same reasons... She is a lovely breeder and keeping me updated on all his goings on. I think with regards to childminding as long as you can partition them away from each other when you are out of sight then all will be fine. She has a cocker and an older dog and they have a pantry area with a child gate (to keep the dog in not the children!!) She has quite a big house though.
> 
> I work in a pre-school and deal with a lot of childminders some of which have dogs and see no problems ..... children, puppies all the same in my eyes ;-) x


I agree but social services may get upset if you leave your toddler in a crate and go shopping! Just a thought.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is a real cutie,the countdown to pick up day is so exciting! Im a dogwalker and do daycare,its so much fun.When i first started 7 years ago there were only a few doing it in my area,now there are loads! My advice would be to watch out for the dog walkers that work on a larger scale because its totally unsuitable for little pups.I have a puppy sling that i take little pups out on walks with,great for socialising without pups feet touching the ground.Hope you find the perfect dog walker and look forward to seeing lots of pics of the little guy xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

looks like a Ruben to me ...too cute


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Shame you are not closer to me, I would look after him and could gradually change careers from childminding to doggyminding - I'm sure it would be less stressful! - getting closer now you must be getting so excited.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha yes I am veeeeery excited. A week Wednesday  Its worse having photos and videos sent .... Pure torture  

I have booked a puppy sitter to separate the three/four hours I am in work. She was recommended and her husband walks the dogs whils she takes care of Jarvis as its a family business :-D 

Roll on next week!!!! X


----------

